# So you work in the service industry but don't tip?



## Liquid

A pattern of my late night drives has been driving restaurant staff home. Let me get this straight...You make a living on tips, but you won't tip your driver? 

One of my PAX was an egotistical type bragging about his tips from the high end place he works, but couldn't be bothered to tip his driver. I know the restaurant and will be more than happy to have a high dollar meal at his place of work. In the tip section....I'll write, tip your driver!

Rant over!


----------



## Robert G

I hear you on that service industry workers have never tipped me even when they complain during the ride about not being tipped. If they offer great service they expect a tip, as do I as your driver.


----------



## LAuberX

Write "5 stars for you" on the bill!


----------



## Uber Driver 007

The problem is....if a new restaurant chain opened up today that advertised their menu with an all-inclusive pricing, with the slogan "Dinning with xyz means there's no need to tip! Feast on!" -- would you still tip the waiters or believe that your total really is all inclusive as heavily marketed?


----------



## StephenJBlue

HAHA I had this happen. Waiter guy at a restaurant I frequent. No tip. But was counting his tips in the back. I had the chance to go the restaurant again. He was working and ended up being my waiter. I was so demanding! I can be quite the needy ***** when I put my mind to it. I was with a friend. Our bill was $87.

On the bill I wrote "maybe next time you'll tip your Uber driver, but here's five stars for you" and drew five stars.

**** HIM I felt so goddamn good.


----------



## IbedrivinUX

Yeppers Friday night I had a Hair Dresser I picked up from close to her work, She got up front and I was good with that, I normally gauge there ability to keep their hands to themselves as to if the ride up front or not. So we are talking and she tells me that she hadn't eaten since mid morning etc. Etc. She also tells me she has to work the next day and she hopes her friends can be accommodating, so we had a really good conversation and then she gets out without a tip to the driver who up lifted her encouraged her and pushed her onward but she expects a tip in her work! I think this is B.S.


----------



## Walkersm

But Uber drivers are not in the Service Economy. They are in the sharing economy. And there is no tipping in the "Sharing" Economy. Stop complaining about tips and bask in the glory of your sharing.


----------



## IbedrivinUX

Walkersm said:


> But Uber drivers are not in the Service Economy. They are in the sharing economy. And there is no tipping in the "Sharing" Economy. Stop complaining about tips and bask in the glory of your sharing.


So Cabbies are but we are not? How do you figure that? Like Uber is not a transportation company they are an App. Company right??


----------



## timmyolo

Worked a LI taxi job before uber, had this nice little 20something waitress that would get off the train and take us to her diner. She would tell me all about the people that generously tipped and those that stiffed. Then when we dropped her, it was exact change. So one morning I was eating breakfast and told the night staff about her. Needless to say, she tips nowadays


----------



## Walkersm

IbedrivinUX said:


> So Cabbies are but we are not? How do you figure that? Like Uber is not a transportation company they are an App. Company right??


Yes cabs are based on the capitalistic economy. Etiquette about tips, Regulation, Laws.

Uber, AirBnB are part of the sharing economy. No regulation, no Laws. No tips.


----------



## IbedrivinUX

Walkersm said:


> Yes cabs are based on the capitalistic economy. Etiquette about tips, Regulation, Laws.
> 
> Uber, AirBnB are part of the sharing economy. No regulation, no Laws. No tips.


 WTF Ever I will continue to complain! Ride Share Lyft is tipping or allowing it! I wouldn't be so stuck on a tip had they not cut the fares so badly right here in our own markets!!


----------



## jguy5150

IbedrivinUX said:


> WTF Ever I will continue to complain! Ride Share Lyft is tipping or allowing it! I wouldn't be so stuck on a tip had they not cut the fares so badly right here in our own markets!!


From the Uber website: "Being Uber means there is no need to tip drivers with any of our services"

This website won't allow me to post a link, but if you don't believe me go search it for yourself. Seems you don't even understand the policies of the company you work for.

I have had tips turned down by drivers, but yet here you are complaining about something that the company you work for has even stated that "tipping" is not a part of Uber.


----------



## Markopolo

One of my regular pax (I often give him a ride around 4:30 pm) always give me $ 3 to 5 tip even when he had a slow day. The ride varies between $7 and 10. If each pax go give 1 or $2 tip, we would smile more


----------



## LAuberX

I drove a cocktail waitress home from the Bungalow one night, she shared that getting 20% on $1,000.00 bottle service tabs was common.
She did not tip.
Her updated rating now reflects that.


----------



## Liquid

LAuberX said:


> I drove a cocktail waitress home from the Bungalow one night, she shared that getting 20% on $1,000.00 bottle service tabs was common.
> She did not tip.
> Her updated rating now reflects that.


And this....Is exactly my point! I don't expect the store manager of the McDonalds to tip. But don't sit back, enjoy my Plus car, expect me to listen to your server stories and not tip.


----------



## IbedrivinUX

Markopolo said:


> One of my regular pax (I often give him a ride around 4:30 pm) always give me $ 3 to 5 tip even when he had a slow day. The ride varies between $7 and 10. If each pax go give 1 or $2 tip, we would smile more


You are exactly right, when I used to make $400.00 to $500.00 on the same amount of hours this week I made $241.00 This sucks!

Jguy you can go to hell, I don't care what the Uber site says, I'm about finished with them and going in another direction! No I won't read any website when the rates were better I could understand it but not now when we are not even making minimum wage! Thank You!


----------



## IbedrivinUX

LAuberX said:


> I drove a cocktail waitress home from the Bungalow one night, she shared that getting 20% on $1,000.00 bottle service tabs was common.
> She did not tip.
> Her updated rating now reflects that.


Exactly, This Hair Dressers rating was effected this same way! Thank You but you won't be breaking light through my car doors!


----------



## pengduck

Uber Driver 007 said:


> The problem is....if a new restaurant chain opened up today that advertised their menu with an all-inclusive pricing, with the slogan "Dinning with xyz means there's no need to tip! Feast on!" -- would you still tip the waiters or believe that your total really is all inclusive as heavily marketed?


Knowing labor laws as I do. I know that the waiter/waitress would have to be making minimum wage by law. At that time I could decide if I wanted to tip. However when Uber puts out our drivers' make $1,000 a week who the hells going to tip?


----------



## pako garcia

Uber Driver 007 said:


> The problem is....if a new restaurant chain opened up today that advertised their menu with an all-inclusive pricing, with the slogan "Dinning with xyz means there's no need to tip! Feast on!" -- would you still tip the waiters or believe that your total really is all inclusive as heavily marketed?


At this point uber is leaving a great legacy at the microeconomy of the world, now you can find uber waitress, uber shoe shiners, uber luggage carriers, uber mechanics, uber delivery, uber barbers.......ect
All of them apparently dont take tips
And are pretending to be very wealthies persons doing this sevices just for fun
Loooooooool


----------



## IbedrivinUX

pako garcia said:


> At this point uber is leaving a great legacy at the microeconomy of the world, now you can find uber waitress, uber shoe shiners, uber luggage carriers, uber mechanics, uber delivery, uber barbers.......ect
> All of them apparently dont take tips
> And are pretending to be very wealthies persons doing this sevices just for fun
> Loooooooool


WTF Ever! I came home way early tonight because I was tired of the cancellations and the B.S. From Uber about the cancelled runs! "Sorry it was within the 5 minute rule and so the rider is not going to be charged!" Look you Uber dumb****s! If I move my car which cost me money you should pay me for what I am doing! I don't care whee this money comes from I just want paid for what I do.


----------



## UberXTampa

IbedrivinUX said:


> WTF Ever! I came home way early tonight because I was tired of the cancellations and the B.S. From Uber about the cancelled runs! "Sorry it was within the 5 minute rule and so the rider is not going to be charged!" Look you Uber dumb****s! If I move my car which cost me money you should pay me for what I am doing! I don't care whee this money comes from I just want paid for what I do.


I had enough of these cancellations that I now completely turn off my phone when I am in the downtown area. I know there will be a $4.00 trip with multiple people that would make me wait at least 5 minutes assuming address provided is right. Or address will either be a random place on the globe and there will be a cancelled trip. Uber will always tell me this is a freebie for new riders. I am sick of these never ending new riders constantly ordering rides that they don't take.


----------



## PingPong

jguy5150 said:


> From the Uber website: "Being Uber means there is no need to tip drivers with any of our services"
> 
> This website won't allow me to post a link, but if you don't believe me go search it for yourself. Seems you don't even understand the policies of the company you work for.
> 
> I have had tips turned down by drivers, but yet here you are complaining about something that the company you work for has even stated that "tipping" is not a part of Uber.


Since when has Uber been honest and righteous... They state no need to tip drivers, but does it say your arm will fall off if you tip your driver? Slogan should be "Being Uber means your driver eventually ends up paying to drive you.." UBER ON!!


----------



## IbedrivinUX

PingPong said:


> Since when has Uber been honest and righteous... They state no need to tip drivers, but does it say your arm will fall off if you tip your driver? Slogan should be "Being Uber means your driver eventually ends up paying to drive you.." UBER ON!!


"Thank You for reaching out" That statement right there just about makes me puke everytime I read it! Listen MF I'm not reaching no where so listen and listen closely!


----------



## grUBBER

Uber will be remembered for destroying what was a common practice and American tradition. 
I have no problem signing up for the next rideshare when this sweatshop goes belly up.


----------



## IbedrivinUX

$17 Billion and it is going belly up? Not anytime soon!


----------



## Gemgirlla

I had a passenger tonight who was actually complaining that Uber doesn't have a place on the app for tipping because he never carries cash. He said that he can go online and sign on to his account and add a tip for Plus and Black Car service but not X (the drivers who need it the most in my opinion). I had never heard of this before....


----------



## RideshareGuru

Uber Driver 007 said:


> The problem is....if a new restaurant chain opened up today that advertised their menu with an all-inclusive pricing, with the slogan "Dinning with xyz means there's no need to tip! Feast on!" -- would you still tip the waiters or believe that your total really is all inclusive as heavily marketed?


I agree with this logic, however, Lyft and Uber are basically 100% commission/tip positions, just like a cabbie, our pax know this.


----------



## RideshareGuru

IbedrivinUX said:


> $17 Billion and it is going belly up? Not anytime soon!


Valuation means nothing if you don't have the cash to pay your bills, remember Lehman Bros.?


----------



## DjTim

So - I was hesitant about posting this, it's related to tipping and 4 people I picked up last night. 2 were bartenders, and the other 2 ladies were patrons at the bar. I first get a ping, and it was sort of my fault I was out of position and had to drive a bit, I needed fuel and I always stop at one gas station and talk to the folks there. The ping came from a strip of bars that do some good Uber business., but I thought it was done for the night. As I'm on my way to the bars, I get a text "please cable" which, from a drunk person is cancel. They figured the app out about 10 seconds later. So I sort of turn around and head to another strip of bars which let out a bit later, and I get a ping again from the same pax. So I stop and call. Person was totally drunk and apologized. I picked them up and we are on our way.

All 4 start talking about friends and whatever. The guys were straight up sober and the 2 ladies were drunk as hell. As time goes on, even though the guys worked at the bar, they knew the girls, so I felt a bit better, knowing they weren't taking advantage of the situation. We get to the one guys house, back seat files out, but the guy stays in the front seat asking how much the ride was. I said "The lady in the back covered it" He started putting his cash back, but I grabbed a 10 and said "I just got you laid, so here's for the first time you made the lady cancel". He smiled and shook my hand and got out.

Should I have done that - No. Do I feel dirty, yep. Did that little twerp try and get away knowing he works in the service industry and tried to not tip - yep. 

I guess what I'm trying to say, in that situation it all balanced out in the end LOL.


----------



## Uber Driver 007

RideshareGuru said:


> I agree with this logic, however, Lyft and Uber are basically 100% commission/tip positions, just like a cabbie, our pax know this.


How do the pax know this? They've been fed 'it's all inclusive' and 'there's no need to tip!' day in and day out.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

Uber Driver 007 said:


> How do the pax know this? They've been fed 'it's all inclusive' and 'there's no need to tip!' day in and day out.


If they're at all regular Ubers, they've heard a driver or two ***** about it. If they don't tip after that they're just being willfully ignorant.


----------



## RideshareGuru

Uber Driver 007 said:


> How do the pax know this? They've been fed 'it's all inclusive' and 'there's no need to tip!' day in and day out.


Anyone who has ridden Uber once or twice (or anyone with common sense) knows that we make our money off of the rides that we do, we do not make an hourly rate of pay. Therefore, on a $4 ride, $4 is the most that any rational person could possibly believe we get paid for that ride. I would agree that the vast majority of people don't realize that we get a paltry $2.40 on a $4 ride, but then again, the majority of passengers tip a cabbie and any Uber or Lyft customer knows we're cheaper than a cab, that's how they frame over 90% of their advertising. So, if you would tip a cabbie who is charging you more for the same or lesser service, why would you not tip an Uber or Lyft driver (especially Lyft, since they integrate tipping into the app and say no such thing about not tipping)?


----------



## RideshareGuru

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> If they're at all regular Ubers, they've heard a driver or two ***** about it. If they don't tip after that they're just being willfully ignorant.


Or willfully cheap assholes, which is generally what you get at the fare levels that we're at. Seriously, the fares are so low, that people are taking us for rides of less than 1 mile with good weather out on a regular basis.


----------



## RideshareGuru

DjTim said:


> So - I was hesitant about posting this, it's related to tipping and 4 people I picked up last night. 2 were bartenders, and the other 2 ladies were patrons at the bar. I first get a ping, and it was sort of my fault I was out of position and had to drive a bit, I needed fuel and I always stop at one gas station and talk to the folks there. The ping came from a strip of bars that do some good Uber business., but I thought it was done for the night. As I'm on my way to the bars, I get a text "please cable" which, from a drunk person is cancel. They figured the app out about 10 seconds later. So I sort of turn around and head to another strip of bars which let out a bit later, and I get a ping again from the same pax. So I stop and call. Person was totally drunk and apologized. I picked them up and we are on our way.
> 
> All 4 start talking about friends and whatever. The guys were straight up sober and the 2 ladies were drunk as hell. As time goes on, even though the guys worked at the bar, they knew the girls, so I felt a bit better, knowing they weren't taking advantage of the situation. We get to the one guys house, back seat files out, but the guy stays in the front seat asking how much the ride was. I said "The lady in the back covered it" He started putting his cash back, but I grabbed a 10 and said "I just got you laid, so here's for the first time you made the lady cancel". He smiled and shook my hand and got out.
> 
> Should I have done that - No. Do I feel dirty, yep. Did that little twerp try and get away knowing he works in the service industry and tried to not tip - yep.
> 
> I guess what I'm trying to say, in that situation it all balanced out in the end LOL.


I like your balls and your style, good show sir, nothing to feel bad about.


----------



## IbedrivinUX

So I have Jerry(not his real name) he gets in the front as I am waiting for a light, He actually ran in front of a car and almost got it but that is besides the point, So he and I are talking about all of this stuff and tipping and the girls who I just dropped off who were real "B's" and all of that, and so he is telling me that he is a server over in another city adjacent to where we were and that he is also a School Teacher, and we are talking about the app. needs a Tipping feature and so forth and about people who he has served giving a $3.00 tip on a $60.00 order!! So we get to the bar he was going to and he gets ready to get out, I'm thinking this clown has to cough up a tip, and so we get there and guess what. NO TIP I'm thinking really? You rotten SOB!


----------



## RideshareGuru

IbedrivinUX said:


> So I have Jerry(not his real name) he gets in the front as I am waiting for a light, He actually ran in front of a car and almost got it but that is besides the point, So he and I are talking about all of this stuff and tipping and the girls who I just dropped off who were real "B's" and all of that, and so he is telling me that he is a server over in another city adjacent to where we were and that he is also a School Teacher, and we are talking about the app. needs a Tipping feature and so forth and about people who he has served giving a $3.00 tip on a $60.00 order!! So we get to the bar he was going to and he gets ready to get out, I'm thinking this clown has to cough up a tip, and so we get there and guess what. NO TIP I'm thinking really? You rotten SOB!


1 star? I mean, honestly, its not like he was ill-informed, and he just built you up for no reason. That's like a ***** playing with your junk under the table all night, and after you pay the bill, she takes a separate cab home!


----------



## RideshareGuru

Gemgirlla said:


> I had a passenger tonight who was actually complaining that Uber doesn't have a place on the app for tipping because he never carries cash. He said that he can go online and sign on to his account and add a tip for Plus and Black Car service but not X (the drivers who need it the most in my opinion). I had never heard of this before....


That's BS, the only uber platform drivers that get tips through the app are UberTaxi, and their standard tip is set at 20% of the fare.


----------



## Lidman

Walkersm said:


> Yes cabs are based on the capitalistic economy. Etiquette about tips, Regulation, Laws.
> 
> Uber, AirBnB are part of the sharing economy. No regulation, no Laws. No tips.


 what do you just make these things up as you go along. an obvious Guber employee or wannabe.


----------



## RideshareGuru

Walkersm said:


> Yes cabs are based on the capitalistic economy. Etiquette about tips, Regulation, Laws.
> 
> Uber, AirBnB are part of the sharing economy. No regulation, no Laws. No tips.


AirBnB is actually a pretty far cry from Uber. For instance, they take 3%, not 25%+. They allow you to set your own prices and refuse anyone you choose ahead of time based upon their profile and whatever other criteria you might have (length of stay, pets, etc.). AirBnB says nothing about not tipping (and Lyft, Uber's closest competitor encourages it). Regulation-wise, sure there's regs, and Uber actually encourages their drivers to follow them-so long as Uber signed off on the regulation first. AirBnB actually posts the local regs of the communities that they serve on their website (gee, when will Uber do that?). If Uber were like AirBnB, drivers would be a lot happier, and I'm sure customers would complain a lot less as well.


----------



## Lidman

Gemgirlla said:


> I had a passenger tonight who was actually complaining that Uber doesn't have a place on the app for tipping because he never carries cash. He said that he can go online and sign on to his account and add a tip for Plus and Black Car service but not X (the drivers who need it the most in my opinion). I had never heard of this before....


 That's the excuse Tiger Woods uses. That he never carries cash.


----------



## RideshareGuru

Lidman said:


> That's the excuse Tiger Woods uses. That he never carries cash.


I thought his excuse was that he forgot he was married, lol.


----------



## jafi_112

Robert G said:


> I hear you on that service industry workers have never tipped me even when they complain during the ride about not being tipped. If they offer great service they expect a tip, as do I as your driver.


Even if they don't give good service they expect a tip.


----------



## jafi_112

Lidman said:


> That's the excuse Tiger Woods uses. That he never carries cash.


I got me a" Square" for my personal phone that is it plain sight. Not a problem, I take credit cards.


----------



## Lidman

I think Tiger got a triangle for his.


----------



## Rockwall

Even in Lyft where riders have the option to tip, hospitality workers more often do not tip. I used to tip in restaurants even if the service sucked, no more....
I carry a square and have a sign for the accepted credit cards. Some folks only care about themselves, and will never tip no matter what...


----------



## UberXTampa

jafi_112 said:


> I got me a" Square" for my personal phone that is it plain sight. Not a problem, I take credit cards.


I got me a square for that very purpose but so far I have not used it. I am afraid of Uber retribution. One idea though: if all Uber drivers get a square and put it in plain sight with a note: "No cash, no problem! You can still use credit card for tip!" Would that be something that might work? I really am extremely frustrated with the no tipping policy. I hate it.


----------



## Markopolo

Just did the maths for my week ending Sunday around 4:00 am. After taking off all the $1 safe ride penaltis and the 20% cut, I end up paying 35% of my gross to uber. I also compared today's gross and June gross. ... Current gross 30% lower. What kills me is the number of short rides. I would suggest to keep thahe low rate but add the tip button. Then adjust the 20% cut according to the generated gross. The more you generate, the less you pay. Give us an incentive to drive more and an opportunity to build up motivation again.


----------



## IbedrivinUX

So tonight I pick up Gretta(not her real name) and her sister who bumped her head getting into the car and I snickered and she looks at me and says, "I just had a $30,000.00 surgery on my neck in the back and you are laughing?" I then said "I'm sorry that you bumped your head and I am sorry I laughed" I thought to myself, $30,000.00 that isn't much at the rates these days of Dr. and Surgeons! but I didn't.
So Gretta is asking me all the Uber stuff and she asks me the golden question! "What would you change with Uber if you could?" I said "did you just ask me that?" I said "Do you have about 3 hours? I am really distraught over the rate cuts since I have started as well as the inability to tip, There is a $1.00 Uber Tip or B.S. Fee that comes out of every ride no matter what. She then said "Uber says that a tip is included" I then returned fire by saying "No it is not if it was then they would not be able to take anything out of it for them, A restaurant can not take anything out of a tip left on a bill paid by a credit card other then taxes on that amount for the employee" She I assume is a bean counter! She then says, "You are right with the Tip on a Credit Card Og that is too bad" So we get to their destination and they get out and sister bumps her head on the way back out!!! I didn't leave but I did say I was sorry, so then now we have no tip no nothing right from the sister comes "Johnny(not my real name) Will you wait till we get in the house?" I thought to myself, "Hell No, No tip, no headlights to get the key in the door of the porch where you didn't leave the lights on you are on your own" But I did wait till they got in the house! But this tip thing really is pissing me off! Even when it is mentioned and the dumbasses don't get it! Needless to say that trip was a $47.00 run so "No Tip Needed"


----------



## phreakpulsar

Guys guys! Watch the orientation video again! Uber says that the tip is already included in the fair.

Oh wait, they tell us that but it's 100% BS. Before when a customer offered me a tip, I said it's included and if they insisted again, I'd take it. After I found out that it isn't included, I started accepting all tips first try. Most days there are no tips. Others I'll get $2 to $10 through the entire day.


----------



## UberXTampa

"...tip is already included in the fair." that's why I cannot find it in the fare!


----------



## Piotrowski

This sums up this thread


----------



## Piotrowski

UberXTampa said:


> I got me a square for that very purpose but so far I have not used it. I am afraid of Uber retribution. One idea though: if all Uber drivers get a square and put it in plain sight with a note: "No cash, no problem! You can still use credit card for tip!" Would that be something that might work? I really am extremely frustrated with the no tipping policy. I hate it.


I get frustrated with things in life too, but I deal with them as they come along. As for this, I don't get this frustration. That's the way it was when you signed up, and the way it is now, nothing has changed!! So how can you be frustrated with is now, after you knew it going in? I can understand people being frustrated with lower fares, but there is more complaining and endless *****ing about this than anything I've ever seen in my freakin life. If only you guys knew just how you collectively come across as sorry ass whiny crybabies on this. This is the model, and it's not going to change... ever, nor should it.


----------



## Lidman

Piotrowski said:


> This sums up this thread
> 
> h


 why did they slash the rates to 1.15 a mile cried all the uberettes.. why can't we run with the vegas cabs. wahahaah....we were lied tooo sniff sniff.... now now pio lets have a pity party for him 1 2 3 awwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Lidman

Piotrowski said:


> I get frustrated with things in life too, but I deal with them as they come along. As for this, I don't get this frustration. That's the way it was when you signed up, and the way it is now, nothing has changed!! So how can you be frustrated with is now, after you knew it going in? I can understand people being frustrated with lower fares, but there is more complaining and endless *****ing about this than anything I've ever seen in my freakin life. If only you guys knew just how you collectively come across as sorry ass whiny crybabies on this. This is the model, and it's not going to change... ever, nor should it.


 *you're the one whose being the biggest crybaby*


----------



## phreakpulsar

Piotrowski said:


> I get frustrated with things in life too, but I deal with them as they come along. As for this, I don't get this frustration. That's the way it was when you signed up, and the way it is now, nothing has changed!! So how can you be frustrated with is now, after you knew it going in? I can understand people being frustrated with lower fares, but there is more complaining and endless *****ing about this than anything I've ever seen in my freakin life. If only you guys knew just how you collectively come across as sorry ass whiny crybabies on this. This is the model, and it's not going to change... ever, nor should it.


Before uber allowed a tip and had sliders for the riders to give tips based on percentage to the drivers. They removed ALL of the tipping. That is why we are *****ing

Edit: and they added LOTS of price cuts. Before you can make $300 a day easy after deductions. Now? Work 12 to 15 hours to make between $150 and $200.


----------



## Gemgirlla

RideshareGuru said:


> That's BS, the only uber platform drivers that get tips through the app are UberTaxi, and their standard tip is set at 20% of the fare.


He said something about being able to log onto his account from his computer and adding a tip. Who knows... I did pick him up the next day and he gave me a $20 tip on a $29 ride so I'm not complaining


----------



## sublibrarian

RideshareGuru said:


> Anyone who has ridden Uber once or twice (or anyone with common sense) knows that we make our money off of the rides that we do, we do not make an hourly rate of pay. Therefore, on a $4 ride, $4 is the most that any rational person could possibly believe we get paid for that ride. I would agree that the vast majority of people don't realize that we get a paltry $2.40 on a $4 ride, but then again, the majority of passengers tip a cabbie and any Uber or Lyft customer knows we're cheaper than a cab, that's how they frame over 90% of their advertising. So, if you would tip a cabbie who is charging you more for the same or lesser service, why would you not tip an Uber or Lyft driver (especially Lyft, since they integrate tipping into the app and say no such thing about not tipping)?


Actually we don't know this and unless pax ASKS the driver directly it is unlikely he will ever know. I have never had the subject of tipping brought up by a driver and I had 4 different drivers in one weekend. The time I did ask myself the driver said "no need" the only reason I learned I should tip my uber driver is because I got curious on how the system works, looked it up on Google and landed on these forums. So don't judge your passengers when they don't tip you: Uber repeats the "no tips" policy over and over on the pax app.


----------



## sublibrarian

UberXTampa said:


> I got me a square for that very purpose but so far I have not used it. I am afraid of Uber retribution. One idea though: if all Uber drivers get a square and put it in plain sight with a note: "No cash, no problem! You can still use credit card for tip!" Would that be something that might work? I really am extremely frustrated with the no tipping policy. I hate it.


That's a good idea.


----------



## UberHustla

Uber Driver 007 said:


> The problem is....if a new restaurant chain opened up today that advertised their menu with an all-inclusive pricing, with the slogan "Dinning with xyz means there's no need to tip! Feast on!" -- would you still tip the waiters or believe that your total really is all inclusive as heavily marketed?


I would still tip, but I do get your point. In the words of Vinny Antonelli, "it's not tipping I believe in. It's overtipping"


----------



## Roogy

I actually don't want tips from the pax and never complain about it. But I do want it to be included in the fare since Uber says it is. Or Uber could be upfront about it and just say straight-up "there is no tipping when you ride with Uber".

I don't get it. Why do they feel the need to lie to pax and say "tip is already included?" If they changed it to "there is no tipping when you ride with Uber" the pax wouldn't give a shit. Uber wouldn't lose any business.


----------



## RideshareGuru

sublibrarian said:


> Actually we don't know this and unless pax ASKS the driver directly it is unlikely he will ever know. I have never had the subject of tipping brought up by a driver and I had 4 different drivers in one weekend. The time I did ask myself the driver said "no need" the only reason I learned I should tip my uber driver is because I got curious on how the system works, looked it up on Google and landed on these forums. So don't judge your passengers when they don't tip you: Uber repeats the "no tips" policy over and over on the pax app.


You obviously glossed over my "common sense" clause. Again, anyone with COMMON SENSE would know that the maximum that a driver could possibly get on a fare is the fare itself. If you also have enough sense to make the leap that uber is also going to have to get a cut to stay in business, you realize that the driver gets even less than what the fare is. Therefore, if the fare is 40% less than cab fare (as uber advertises all over the place), and the driver gets less than that because uber gets a cut too, and you tip your cabby (as Businessweek found that 93% of pax do), then it stands to reason that you should tip your uber driver. It's not a very hard train of thought.


----------



## RideshareGuru

Roogy said:


> I actually don't want tips from the pax and never complain about it. But I do want it to be included in the fare since Uber says it is. Or Uber could be upfront about it and just say straight-up "there is no tipping when you ride with Uber".
> 
> I don't get it. Why do they feel the need to lie to pax and say "tip is already included?" If they changed it to "there is no tipping when you ride with Uber" the pax wouldn't give a shit. Uber wouldn't lose any business.


Uber used to say that, and it used to be a line item on your statements. They have stopped this practice and lowered rates. But this concept of an "included tip" is a farce. A tip by definition is voluntary, in addition to the standard price. If it is included, then it is not voluntary, and if it is expected, then it is part of normal pay because it is part of the normal price.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

Roogy said:


> I actually don't want tips from the pax and never complain about it. But I do want it to be included in the fare since Uber says it is. Or Uber could be upfront about it and just say straight-up "there is no tipping when you ride with Uber".
> 
> I don't get it. Why do they feel the need to lie to pax and say "tip is already included?" If they changed it to "there is no tipping when you ride with Uber" the pax wouldn't give a shit. Uber wouldn't lose any business.


Because they, and other like-minded individuals, want to start getting the entire concept of "tipping" out of the American psyche. It's too much untraceable money going to the working class.


----------



## RideshareGuru

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> Because they, and other like-minded individuals, want to start getting the entire concept of "tipping" out of the American psyche. It's too much untraceable money going to the working class.


The money would indeed be traceable if they allowed tipping through the app. They just don't want to pay transaction fees in money they're not getting a cut of. Plus, they believe that to grow market share it has to be at the low end of the spectrum, people who are too cheap to pay for a cab.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

It goes beyond just Uber, RideShareGuru. I speak of the _illuminati._


----------



## sublibrarian

RideshareGuru said:


> You obviously glossed over my "common sense" clause. Again, anyone with COMMON SENSE would know that the maximum that a driver could possibly get on a fare is the fare itself. If you also have enough sense to make the leap that uber is also going to have to get a cut to stay in business, you realize that the driver gets even less than what the fare is. Therefore, if the fare is 40% less than cab fare (as uber advertises all over the place), and the driver gets less than that because uber gets a cut too, and you tip your cabby (as Businessweek found that 93% of pax do), then it stands to reason that you should tip your uber driver. It's not a very hard train of thought.


Actually the one who seems to lack common sense is you. I was replying to several of your statements including a previous one in which you mentioned that ANY uber client KNOWS they should tip their driver and the driver is expecting it. Then you added "anyone who has used uber twice would know".

Assuming shit about other people is easy and also most of the time futile. Pax don't know he should tip, it isn't intuitive, we don't know how much you make, if Uber pays you a wage on top of what you make or not, if Uber takes a cut or not. How much they take, what your hourly rate is, or how much a gallon of gas is. We don't HAVE to know or imagine these things and the average passenger won't spend his time trying to figure out how your job works. He just wants to get to his destination with minimum interference. It's life, it is what it is. People want maximum comfort for minimum effort and Uber provides cashless transactions which provides this.

So don't assume people know. I wouldn't have known if I hadn't stumbled upon these forums and I have taken a few Uber rides. If you don't get tips perhaps you should wonder what you are doing to get them. Uber is not helping you so if you want tips you are going to have to find a way to explain your passengers that Uber has misled them and it isn't a cashless service and tips aren't included. Don't assume people know and choose not to tip because they are cheap jerks.


----------



## RideshareGuru

sublibrarian said:


> Actually the one who seems to lack common sense is you. I was replying to several of your statements including a previous one in which you mentioned that ANY uber client KNOWS they should tip their driver and the driver is expecting it. Then you added "anyone who has used uber twice would know".
> 
> Assuming shit about other people is easy and also most of the time futile. Pax don't know he should tip, it isn't intuitive, we don't know how much you make, if Uber pays you a wage on top of what you make or not, if Uber takes a cut or not. How much they take, what your hourly rate is, or how much a gallon of gas is. We don't HAVE to know or imagine these things and the average passenger won't spend his time trying to figure out how your job works. He just wants to get to his destination with minimum interference. It's life, it is what it is. People want maximum comfort for minimum effort and Uber provides cashless transactions which provides this.
> 
> So don't assume people know. I wouldn't have known if I hadn't stumbled upon these forums and I have taken a few Uber rides. If you don't get tips perhaps you should wonder what you are doing to get them. Uber is not helping you so if you want tips you are going to have to find a way to explain your passengers that Uber has misled them and it isn't a cashless service and tips aren't included. Don't assume people know and choose not to tip because they are cheap jerks.


Back to common sense for a minute. Uber and Lyft are basically taxi services, right? Cabbies get paid "fares" right? Uber and Lyft also charge you a "fare", right? You tip your cabbie (93% of the time, statistically), right? Uber and Lyft advertise their services are 40% cheaper than a cab, right? So, why would you not tip an Uber or Lyft driver for providing the same (and many say better) service as a cab at a significantly lower rate? Common sense would also dictate that even if the drivers were getting an hourly rate of pay, they are providing you a direct, personal service, you tip people who do that. These people would include: cabbies, barbers/stylists, waiters/waitresses, doormen, food delivery guys, and bartenders to name a few.

On a side note, your argument of ignorance goes a little far when you claim you don't even know how much a gallon of gas costs, that's just a huge loss of credibility. If you really are that ignorant, then ok, I would believe you at face value that you couldn't connect the dots because you lack basic intellect, not just common sense at that point. I was actually giving you some benefit of the doubt.


----------



## LA Cabbie

Read literally the fine print down here:

https://www.uber.com/cities/chicago

*Uber is not a transportation provider. No need to tip. Applicable tolls and surcharges may be added to your fare. At times of intense demand, our rates change over time to keep vehicles available. All trips are limited to three hours. Now testing ridesharing on uberX.

I'm not a lawyer but u think this may have to do with legality. If uber is considered a transportation company then it has to adhere to rules and regulations. So they do whatever they can to avoid people thinking such. I am aware that lyft allows tipping but I reckon since uber is the prominent ride sharing company the authorities would go after them first so lyft can always quietly react later if need be.

Most of you know here I drive cab. The truth of the matter is that uber took all the cheapskates who never believed in tipping their drivers. Yes I'm aware you pickup youngsters who just came out of a high end nightclub and paid bukoo money for bottle service. Yes I'm aware you pickup business pros who just came out of a strip joint where they literally stuffed their provider with dollar bills. Yes I know that you pickup service industry type that if it wasn't for gratuities they cannot survive. But here is the deal uber drivers, you are not taken seriously by your riders!

I did taxi three years before when uber was unheard of. I came back after 2 years hiatus recently and to thus very day I have not had any party b*tches, drunk aholes nor tight wad corporate type. Guess who took them all???

Uber and their no tipping policy was a godsent to these people. This is really sad because tips in average make 25% to 40% of my pay. This is the money I eat with!!!

With no tips and the fact that most of you make less than a dollar a mile, I know for absolute fact that you can't make a living from uber as a x driver unless you are willing to live in your car. And at that point what would be the purpose of making money if you don't have a life?

I think uber x is best suited for college or professional types who like to make some quick money on the side and have a little excitement or the third worlded foreigner types who lets be honest if they could do better than uber they would have already don so.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

sublibrarian said:


> Actually the one who seems to lack common sense is you. I was replying to several of your statements including a previous one in which you mentioned that ANY uber client KNOWS they should tip their driver and the driver is expecting it. Then you added "anyone who has used uber twice would know".
> 
> Assuming shit about other people is easy and also most of the time futile. Pax don't know he should tip, it isn't intuitive, we don't know how much you make, if Uber pays you a wage on top of what you make or not, if Uber takes a cut or not. How much they take, what your hourly rate is, or how much a gallon of gas is. We don't HAVE to know or imagine these things and the average passenger won't spend his time trying to figure out how your job works. He just wants to get to his destination with minimum interference. It's life, it is what it is. People want maximum comfort for minimum effort and Uber provides cashless transactions which provides this.
> 
> So don't assume people know. I wouldn't have known if I hadn't stumbled upon these forums and I have taken a few Uber rides. If you don't get tips perhaps you should wonder what you are doing to get them. Uber is not helping you so if you want tips you are going to have to find a way to explain your passengers that Uber has misled them and it isn't a cashless service and tips aren't included. Don't assume people know and choose not to tip because they are cheap jerks.


AMEN, SISTER! I'm sure that you've found a well thought
out way to enlighten underinformed/wilfully ignorant PAX.
Are the SQUARE cardreaders catching on out in Vancouver?
I've seen them mentioned multiple times in other UBERpeeps
forums: takes the "Sorry, no cash on me." out of the equation.


----------



## CowboyMC

Walkersm said:


> Yes cabs are based on the capitalistic economy. Etiquette about tips, Regulation, Laws.
> 
> Uber, AirBnB are part of the sharing economy. No regulation, no Laws. No tips.


I assume you are joking. Sorry, I'm not sharing. Give me a tip or walk. How's that for sharing. Or, if you want sharing, then have the waitress share her tips with you for driving her. Now that's sharing.


----------



## CowboyMC

sublibrarian said:


> Actually we don't know this and unless pax ASKS the driver directly it is unlikely he will ever know. I have never had the subject of tipping brought up by a driver and I had 4 different drivers in one weekend. The time I did ask myself the driver said "no need" the only reason I learned I should tip my uber driver is because I got curious on how the system works, looked it up on Google and landed on these forums. So don't judge your passengers when they don't tip you: Uber repeats the "no tips" policy over and over on the pax app.


When I pick-up a passenger that has a rating that is approaching the "Do Not Pickup rating", I inform the client that his rating is low and in danger of not being picked up. That one of the criteria, drivers use in rating clients is if they tip or not. If I see they have a 5 rating, I ask them if this is their first time using UberX, if yes, then I tell them about the rating system otherwise, if their rating is good, I assume they tip and do not mention tipping.

I DO NOT knowingly pick up a client that doesn't tip.


----------



## CowboyMC

LA Cabbie said:


> Read literally the fine print down here:
> 
> https://www.uber.com/cities/chicago
> 
> *Uber is not a transportation provider. No need to tip. Applicable tolls and surcharges may be added to your fare. At times of intense demand, our rates change over time to keep vehicles available. All trips are limited to three hours. Now testing ridesharing on uberX.
> 
> I'm not a lawyer but u think this may have to do with legality. If uber is considered a transportation company then it has to adhere to rules and regulations. So they do whatever they can to avoid people thinking such. I am aware that lyft allows tipping but I reckon since uber is the prominent ride sharing company the authorities would go after them first so lyft can always quietly react later if need be.
> 
> Most of you know here I drive cab. The truth of the matter is that uber took all the cheapskates who never believed in tipping their drivers. Yes I'm aware you pickup youngsters who just came out of a high end nightclub and paid bukoo money for bottle service. Yes I'm aware you pickup business pros who just came out of a strip joint where they literally stuffed their provider with dollar bills. Yes I know that you pickup service industry type that if it wasn't for gratuities they cannot survive. But here is the deal uber drivers, you are not taken seriously by your riders!
> 
> I did taxi three years before when uber was unheard of. I came back after 2 years hiatus recently and to thus very day I have not had any party b*tches, drunk aholes nor tight wad corporate type. Guess who took them all???
> 
> Uber and their no tipping policy was a godsent to these people. This is really sad because tips in average make 25% to 40% of my pay. This is the money I eat with!!!
> 
> With no tips and the fact that most of you make less than a dollar a mile, I know for absolute fact that you can't make a living from uber as a x driver unless you are willing to live in your car. And at that point what would be the purpose of making money if you don't have a life?
> 
> I think uber x is best suited for college or professional types who like to make some quick money on the side and have a little excitement or the third worlded foreigner types who lets be honest if they could do better than uber they would have already don so.


*When they say "No Need to tip." This is true. It's true if you take a taxi. It's true when you eat at a restaurant and it's true when the bellhop takes your luggage. They are not saying, "No tips allowed" or "Tips are included".*


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Liquid said:


> A pattern of my late night drives has been driving restaurant staff home. Let me get this straight...You make a living on tips, but you won't tip your driver?
> 
> One of my PAX was an egotistical type bragging about his tips from the high end place he works, but couldn't be bothered to tip his driver. I know the restaurant and will be more than happy to have a high dollar meal at his place of work. In the tip section....I'll write, tip your driver!
> 
> Rant over!


Do it. Literally! And post pics.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

CowboyMC said:


> *When they say "No Need to tip." This is true. It's true if you take a taxi. It's true when you eat at a restaurant and it's true when the bellhop takes your luggage. They are not saying, "No tips allowed" or "Tips are included".*


Customers are most certainly interpreting it as "No tips allowed." I have one very nice passenger who says, "Oh, we're not allowed to tip, so you might find some loose dollars floating around your back seat." I told him, you are allowed to tip. And thank you very much. The next time I got him, he handed me a $10 and said, "Shh, I know I'm not supposed to, but shhhhh." I think he likes the allure of it being wrong and extremely generous of him, since he believes he's breaking the rules. Lol. I think instead of correcting him, I'm going to start telling him that I'll report him if he tips me. Maybe that'll get me a pot of gold.


----------



## CowboyMC

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Customers are most certainly interpreting it as "No tips allowed." I have one very nice passenger who says, "Oh, we're not allowed to tip, so you might find some loose dollars floating around your back seat." I told him, you are allowed to tip. And thank you very much. The next time I got him, he handed me a $10 and said, "Shh, I know I'm not supposed to, but shhhhh." I think he likes the allure of it being wrong and extremely generous of him, since he believes he's breaking the rules. Lol. I think instead of correcting him, I'm going to start telling him that I'll report him if he tips me. Maybe that'll get me a pot of gold.


If you want to make money, It's up to you to educate your passengers. I do. Tipping is NOT included in fare. Tipping is not required, but customary and appreciated.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

"*Uber is not a transportation provider. No need to tip. Flat rates apply to direct trips between specified locations. Additional stops may result in a higher fare. Applicable tolls and surcharges may be added to your fare. At times of intense demand, our rates change over time to keep vehicles available."

Whyyyyyyyy do they keep reinforcing this everywhere?!


----------



## UberJames

Tip your Uber driver.


----------



## sublibrarian

RideshareGuru said:


> On a side note, your argument of ignorance goes a little far when you claim you don't even know how much a gallon of gas costs, that's just a huge loss of credibility. If you really are that ignorant, then ok, I would believe you at face value that you couldn't connect the dots because you lack basic intellect, not just common sense at that point. I was actually giving you some benefit of the doubt.


I do not know how much a gallon of gas is because I don't have a car. I never learned how to drive, which is the main reason I ride Uber when I have to go far from my neighborhood. There are other humans out there that do not share your life experience, figure that.


----------



## DjTim

JaxBeachDriver said:


> "*Uber is not a transportation provider. No need to tip. Flat rates apply to direct trips between specified locations. Additional stops may result in a higher fare. Applicable tolls and surcharges may be added to your fare. At times of intense demand, our rates change over time to keep vehicles available."
> 
> Whyyyyyyyy do they keep reinforcing this everywhere?!


The best answer I can come up with is "Because they can". Just like Dell can say "we have the best computers" where I know they are just a pile of shit.


----------



## RideshareGuru

sublibrarian said:


> I do not know how much a gallon of gas is because I don't have a car. I never learned how to drive, which is the main reason I ride Uber when I have to go far from my neighborhood. There are other humans out there that do not share your life experience, figure that.


Gas prices are publicized pretty heavily though. They are constantly on the news, you can't go down a major road without seeing one and they have their prices listed on big bright billboards.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

RideshareGuru said:


> Gas prices are publicized pretty heavily though. They are constantly on the news, you can't go down a major road without seeing one and they have their prices listed on big bright billboards.


Right now it's making news.

But even if you don't truly know, you know you're supposed to tip taxi drivers, right? And you know Uber is cheaper than taxi services, right? So, isn't there some hesitation?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Riders don't care. Uber won't budge. Maybe the only answer is to quit or work only surge times.


----------



## RideshareGuru

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Right now it's making news.
> 
> But even if you don't truly know, you know you're supposed to tip taxi drivers, right? And you know Uber is cheaper than taxi services, right? So, isn't there some hesitation?


Gas prices make news pretty regularly. It is directly linked to the price of goods and is a huge economic indicator and political football.


----------



## pengduck

RideshareGuru said:


> Gas prices are publicized pretty heavily though. They are constantly on the news, you can't go down a major road without seeing one and they have their prices listed on big bright billboards.


Oh ignorance is so bliss! How the hell can you not know the cost of gas. Crawl out from under your rock or get your head out of your ass or put the damn cell phone down!


----------

